# quoi qu'on en ait / quoi qu'on en ait dit



## scriptum

Bonjour!

_*Quoi qu'on en ait / quoi qu'on en ait dit*_

Y a-t-il une différence de sens entre ces deux expressions?

Merci.


----------



## jann

Oui, car le verbe _dire_ n'apparaît pas dans la 1re phrase !

Quoi qu'on en ait --> subjonctif présent du verbe _avoir_.  La phrase me semble incomplète...
Quoi qu'on en ait dit. --> subjonctif passé du verbe _dire.  _Expression : _dire de quelque chose --> en dire

_Est-ce que ça aide ?


----------



## Austin Pal

_"Quoi qu'on en ait"_ n'est pas correct...


----------



## scriptum

Hmmm. Complète ou non, correcte ou non, cette phrase, je ne l'ai pas inventée; je la retrouve assez souvent dans les textes. En voilà un exemple:

Les juifs « avec ou sans Dieu », les chrétiens, les musulmans, les athées ont été saisis d’effroi à l’idée que l’État d’Israël, qui, à leurs yeux, est, *quoi qu’on en ait*, l’ultime preuve de l’existence du Dieu des juifs après la Shoah, ait pu intentionnellement et de sang froid détruire un enfant palestinien - un descendant d’Ismaël – en direct live.


----------



## jann

Dans votre exemple, on pourrait très bien imaginer qu'il y a un mot qui manque :  "dit" ! 

l’État d’Israël, qui [...] est (_quoi qu’on en ait_* dit*) l’ultime preuve de l’existence du Dieu des juifs...


----------



## Austin Pal

Dans ce contexte, l'expression adéquate serait une vieille expression française _*"malgré qu'on en ait"*_ qui signifie _"même si l'on a du mal à l'admettre"..._ Je persiste à penser que _"quoi qu'on en ait"_ n'est pas correct...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Effectivement, « quoi qu'on en ait ... » est incomplet -donc incorrect : il manque un participe passé après « ait ... ».

Attention : il ne faudrait pas confondre cette locution tronquée avec l'expression « mal gré que j'en aie / mal gré qu'il en ait », dont le sens et l'utilisation sont autres.

Mais, et Jann a raison => _quoi qu'on en ait *dit*_ / _quoi qu'on en ait *fait*_ / _quoi qu'on en ait *pensé*_ ... sont tous corrects.


----------



## scriptum

Voici encore un exemple: 

Mais cette richesse d'invention systématique, dangereuse en politique, est utile en littérature; Saint-Simon entraîne, *quoi qu'on en ait*; il nous maîtrise *...*

(Et vous en trouverez d'autres dans le Google).


----------



## Austin Pal

C'est bien dans le sens _"même si l'on a du mal à l'admettre" -_ mais l'expression _"quoi qu'on en ait" _n'est pas correcte (même si on la trouve parfois sur Google ou même dans certains ouvrages), et l'expression à utiliser serait _"malgré (ou mal gré ?) qu'on en ait"..._


----------



## scriptum

Austin Pal said:


> l'expression _"quoi qu'on en ait" _n'est pas correcte (même si on la trouve parfois sur Google ou même dans certains ouvrages)



...ou même chez des écrivains classiques du XIX siècle.

« Il faut à sa seigneurie une pièce pour lui, une pour son secrétaire, une pour son domestique. Défense d'entrer par cette porte, de sortir par celle-là. Est-ce qu'il ne voulait pas nous empêcher d'aller dans le jardin ?... Ce n'est pas gai chez nous, cette année. *Quoi qu'on en ait,* ce voisinage vous gêne, vous blesse ».
_(Alphonse Daudet .– Quarante Ans de Paris)_


----------



## itka

J'ai été très étonnée de lire que "quoi qu'il en ait" vous paraissait incorrect.
Je l'ai toujours lu, sous la plume des meilleurs auteurs et n'ai jamais eu l'idée que cette expression ne soit pas admise.

Je suis donc allée demander son avis à Monsieur Grevisse, toujours de bon conseil... et il m'a confirmé que c'est bien un synonyme de "malgré qu'il en ait" (avec cette orthographe : malgré en un mot). Il cite Sainte-Beuve, Emile Faguet, Daudet...
Il donne également nombre d'exemples avec "quoi qu'il en eût" qui a le même sens aujourd'hui qu'on n'utilise plus guère ce temps.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Austin Pal said:


> (même si on la trouve parfois sur Google ou même dans certains ouvrages)



Eh oui ! Google est une mine d'horreurs.

L'expression juste est, effectivement, _*mal gré*_ [en deux mots, conjoints postérieurement] = _quelque mauvais gré qu'en j'en aie_ ; on trouve (chez Molière par exemple) _*en dépit* que j'en aie_ [_Dom Juan_, I, 1, Sganarelle], qui me semble licite étant donné la parenté sémantique entre _mauvais gré_ et _dépit_.

Grevisse signale plusieurs _quoi qu'il en ait_ / _quoi qu'on en eût_ ... qu'il considère comme justifiables, expliquant : 





> [Cette variante] résulte de la contamination de _malgré _[en un seul mot]_ que j'en aie_ et de tours comme _quoi que j'en dise_. Elle ne paraît pas si illogique.


mais j'ai bien de la réticence à le suivre sur ce terrain et, pour tout dire, je ne me rends pas à son argument, et ce malgré les citations d'auteurs utilisant l 'expression.
En effet, le sens étymologique et historique a complètement disparu, mais l'analyse de la locution nous permet de le restituer.

Grevisse cite également plusieurs _quoiqu'il en ait_ [en un seul mot] chez des auteurs reconnus, mais l'attribue à des « inadvertances ». Voire ... À ce moment-là, tout peut être affaire d'inadvertance, par exemple _bien que j'en aie,_ signalé comme fautif, chez plusieurs bons auteurs : c'est même un pur contresens !

Si l'on accepte de mettre le doigt dans l'engrenage, pourquoi ne pas tout admettre : _quoi qu'on en ait _/ _quoiqu'on en ait_ / _bien qu'on en ait_ ... et quoi d'autre ?


----------



## scriptum

Je vais essayer de résumer ce que j’ai compris:
L’expression en question signifie la même chose que «malgré qu’on en ait».
Son sens est assez proche de celui de «quoi qu’on en ait dit».
Elle est relativement rare. Plusieurs la trouvent bizarre ou incorrecte.
Elle est probablement à éviter par les non-francophones.

Merci et bonne nuit à tout le monde!


----------



## madolo

scriptum said:


> L’expression en question signifie la même chose que «malgré qu’on en ait».
> Son sens est assez proche de celui de «quoi qu’on en ait dit». plutôt : "même si on a du mal à l'admettre"
> Elle est relativement rare. Plusieurs la trouvent bizarre ou incorrecte.
> Elle est probablement à éviter par les non-francophones.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

J'ai écrit _supra_ : 





> le sens étymologique et historique a complètement disparu,


 
Ce n'est pas exact : la locution _*bon gré, mal gré*_ est vivace et vivante, c'est-à-dire très usitée et parfaitement comprise ; pourquoi alors faudrait-il se priver d'une expression dont l'usage s'est perdu (_*mal gré que j'en aie*_) parce que son orthographe s'est perdue ? rendons-lui son aspect originel et nous lui rendrons et le sens et la vie ...


----------



## Mout

_mal gré que j'en aie_ sonne comme la faute _malgré que_. c'est peut-être pour cela aussi qu'elle n'est plus très utilisée.


----------



## madolo

Mout said:


> _mal gré que j'en aie_ sonne comme la faute _malgré que_. c'est peut-être pour cela aussi qu'elle n'est plus très utilisée.



c'est aussi mon explication, c'est bien dommage !


----------



## Gepo

TLFI/CNTRL:


> ♦ Loc. _Malgré que j'en aie,_ plus rarement _quoi qu'il en ait, en dépit qu'elle en ait._ Quoi que j'(il, elle) éprouve :
> 63. La pompe de cette cérémonie, cette file noire qui arrêtait la circulation sur son passage (...) tout cela le flattait [Delobelle], l'exaltait, _quoi qu'il en _*eût*. A. Daudet, _Fromont jeune et Risler aîné,_1874, p. 273.


[...]


----------

